# What is the best live bait to use



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I like to use sucker minnows with a big bobber. This method is most productive in the spring.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

yeah but you can only legally do that on the red. Chubs work well if you can get them.


----------



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

best live bait i've used is shad minnows


----------

